# 88 Series Install



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Friday we started a 88 Series removal and getting the sections down and together after the late start cause its in a school and couldnt shut the heat down till 12. Boiler was 12 years old had 3 hair line cracks within the chamber.







We cut out all the existing 6 inch and 2 1/2 inch of the head and return and removed the boiler and installed new sections





Piped in Header and equalizer line today and got the tee for Hartford loop set and ready.




:thumbup:


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Going to head back tomorrow to install controls, boiler feed, flue, oil burner and wiring


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice work..:thumbup: Suggestions looks like you could have brought that header up much higher (drier steam) and the take off tee would be vertical.. Also its looks the the original piping was kinda wrong.?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh ****... can see why the other boiler was short lived... as the new one will too... according to the installtion manuel, this boiler required DOUBLE risers .. and better yet into next sized header after being dropped ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Furthermore, the eqaulzlier pipe is too small...


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Moots is ok on the single riser. I was curious, so I looked at the near boiler piping diagram. Single riser is ok up to 6 sections.
However, the equalizer needs to be 2 1/2".
Keep this in mind. The last Boiler Division inspector went over every pipe size on my install with the piping diagram.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

In that same manuel, shown two risers required for that size boiler.. if only one riser, the water table will tilt toward to opening and hot spot in rear.. seen many young damaged boilers piped that way..


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> In that same manuel, shown two risers required for that size boiler.. if only one riser, the water table will tilt toward to opening and hot spot in rear.. seen many young damaged boilers piped that way..


Sure, water line tilting with one riser. Also voids warranty.
You've seen my double riser drop header installs before.
However, I counted 6 sections in the pic.
That make it a #688, so according to Weil McLain, the first figure
drawing is ok, I guess, because of the larger riser tapping. Warranty is in effect, then.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

My bad, I was looking at the 80 model manual... hope Moots not adding JD in his coffee this morning after reading this... went look at the pixs again.. is that a 5" riser?? Looks like 4" in pixs... regardless, double risers on any large boiler is better to prevent tilting water table on fast steaming boiler..


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> My bad, I was looking at the 80 model manual... hope Moots not adding JD in his coffee this morning after reading this... went look at the pixs again.. is that a 5" riser?? Looks like 4" in pixs... regardless, double risers on any large boiler is better to prevent tilting water table on fast steaming boiler..


Haha nah no JD, I wish though. The header is 5 and the riser is 6 inch. Last boiler was killed by a malfunctioning low water cut off that the church had never gotten taken care of. Single risers are alright for the 688 that I installed and the equalizer line is 2 1/2 inch.


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

*Clean, clean, clean*

As an apprentice, the Master I was assigned to had me polishing the faces of the push nipples til they shined like mirrors! I still don't know if that was a necessary part of the job or just to keep me the hell out of his way! I remember thinking, "shoit, there are alot of push nipples on an 9-section steam boiler"! :cursing:


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

john_mccormack said:


> As an apprentice, the Master I was assigned to had me polishing the faces of the push nipples til they shined like mirrors! I still don't know if that was a necessary part of the job or just to keep me the hell out of his way! I remember thinking, "shoit, there are alot of push nipples on an 9-section steam boiler"! :cursing:


 Weil mclain does not use push nipples!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Neither does HBSmith


----------



## ]3ones (Jun 9, 2011)

Is your steam nozzle, header and equalizer all threaded? If so what did you use to thread pipe that big? Nice install btw looking good man


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

]3ones said:


> Is your steam nozzle, header and equalizer all threaded? If so what did you use to thread pipe that big? Nice install btw looking good man


We had the 5 and 6 inch threaded up for us but we threaded the 2 1/2 with the ridgid 141 head. Thanks man much appreciated.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice..


----------

